# Testing VGA with multimeter



## Tical84 (May 20, 2010)

I'm getting "no signal input" on a touchscreen monitor I have. A regular LCD works fine.
I've read that this particular monitor has poor connection issues and to test with a multimeter, well, I have yet to find instructions on how to do that. I've read lots about people doing it, but not about how it's done. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

most likely what you need to do is test the connectivity of each pin but from where to where i dont know there should be a pin out diagram for the cable so you can test by check for example pin 2 to pin 5 etc


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/files/vga_pinout.jpg looking at this i would suggest testing colour to colour ground so pin 1 to pin 6; pin 2 to pin 7; pin 3 to pin 8; pin 5 to pin 9; pin 10 to pin 13; pin 10 to pin 14; and finally pin 12 to pin 15. this is only a suggestion and i dont know if it will work at all but certainly worth try.


----------

